# This was what I wanted for years: CA53W Back to the Future



## Rigel (Aug 13, 2009)

I always dreamed of having a calculator watch in the past, but never had the courage to do so, because people might think you were a nerd o|. But my new CA53 arrived today (I paid an unbelievable $17 for it :-!), and I wore it all day and a lot of friends at work thought it was cool and "sooo vintage"...

My new Marty Mc Fly watch:


----------



## Smoking Joe (Jan 22, 2011)

That is slick! Is that a remake?


----------



## Pelican (Mar 26, 2009)

I love those classic calculator watches - nice pick up and congratulations for plucking up the courage to finally fulfil your dream ;-)


----------



## cal..45 (Jun 4, 2006)

Who gives a rat butt what others think? Congrats to your time-travel-piece, now get a DeLorean and be careful if you accelerate to 88mph ;-)


cheers


----------



## Redcrow (Jun 25, 2011)

I GOTTA get me one of those! I went on my first date with an actual girl to that movie. Nice score!


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

water reisistant with the keyboard! nice! i thought a lot of the calculator and databank watch with keyboard are not water resistant


----------



## ThomAsio (Feb 26, 2010)

Congratulations, and thumbs up for finding the courage


----------



## Bree (Jun 2, 2007)

Dang, now I want one.


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

I didn't know that the watch has been seen in that movie but I used to wear the same watch when I were a schoolboy.


----------



## bezgeo85 (Apr 19, 2011)

Nice watch and it was more nice and AMAZING back in the days of 90s where mobile phones and others electronics were seen only in movies...


----------



## Chilliluk (Nov 29, 2010)

I think that CA-53W is one of the best, maybe the best of all..cause calculator buttons are so good to operate, cause they are water resistant and durable enough to use them even at hard work, they are classic and so cheap, that everyone can buy them without problems again when they break by some accident (but it is a quality watch)...it is a milestone for me..now I believe that even really cheap watch may be really good..I did not believe it before I purchased one ​


----------



## xevious (Feb 1, 2008)

It would be really cool if they came out with a solar version... the keyboard surround could be utilized. I hope CASIO makes one someday.


----------



## Maine (Oct 5, 2007)

And don't forget Walter White in Breaking Bad!


----------



## Papi (Nov 26, 2011)

The ones that were made during the 1980's were made in Japan and all had a night light built into them. The newer Chinese made ones don't have a night light. What a pity that Casio downgraded to eliminating the night light on such a nice looking watch like this. I wonder if it has anything to do with the watch being made in China? Only Casio knows the answer to this question.


----------



## Sedi (May 21, 2007)

Papi said:


> I wonder if it has anything to do with the watch being made in China?


Why should it? The backlights on my China-made Casios all work flawlessly :-d.
Just one example why some bad design decisions have nothing to do with where the watch is made:
- the newer DW-5600 (Made in China) has shorter button-stems which force you to use your fingernails to use it - could be blamed on China BUT:
- the "Made in Thailand" GWX-5600 also has this shorter buttons (one reason I sold it)

cheers, Sedi


----------



## nickyboyo (Jan 7, 2010)

I have tried to resist, but just couldn't hold out any longer. Just pulled the trigger on one of these bad boys.
Out of respect of Walter White and the whole general awesomeness of Breaking Bad:
"So you do have a plan? Yeah, Mr. White! Yeah, science!" and my favourite: 
"What's the point of being an outlaw if I gotta have responsibilities?"
 "Darth Vadar had responsibilities- building the Death Star."
" True Dat! Two of 'em, Yo! "

Just got to buy myself a pair of Wallabees now and a Kris Kristofferson T-shirt


----------



## nickyboyo (Jan 7, 2010)

I have just watched the first episode of season 5. Walt is back fo shiz, but in the opening scene he has lost his Clarks Wallabee's, i just hope he doesn't lose his CA53W- that would be sacrilege i tell you.

Oh, and i must correct my previous post here, it is a Kenny Rogers T he wears


----------



## loubapache (Aug 8, 2009)

Now you might win next year's Wimbledon as Serena Williams did this year, wearing the same watch.


----------



## Rigel (Aug 13, 2009)

Have a look at the article:

Trending: Watch-watch... Serena Williams' £15 Casio thumps the Fed's Rolex - Tennis - Sport - The Independent


----------

